# Did anyone watch Leprechaun yesterday?



## bhays (Mar 18, 2006)

Did anyone celebrate St. Patty's Day by watching one of the great Leprechaun flicks. Personally, I recommend the classic from 2003 Leprechaun: Back 2 Tha Hood!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

bhays said:


> Did anyone celebrate St. Patty's Day by watching one of the great Leprechaun flicks. Personally, I recommend the classic from 2003 Leprechaun: Back 2 Tha Hood!


Can't say that I did, but musta add - The title alone scares me !

Jeff


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

I have mixed feelings about the leprechaun flicks. I like the first two, but from the third one on, I can't tell if what I'm watching is supposed to horror or comedy. They are far from being scary, and like most of the comedies Hollywood cranks out these days, I find myself laughing at them not becuase they are funny, but just because they are so stupid I can't help but laugh.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Look at them as dark comedies with a twist. Thats what i do anyway. Leprechaun 1 was the best though.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I've never been a huge fan of the series. I only watched *Leprechaun in Tha Hood* because my main man Ice-T was in it.


----------

